
The Friendfeedization Of Facebook - ksvs
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/21/the-friendfeedization-of-facebook/
======
omouse
It's amazing how they'll copy features of other websites in an effort to keep
the users and their data on their site.

What's hilarious is that since they've changed their look & feel, they can't
justify that lawsuit against that German social network anymore, heh.

~~~
ryuran
Copy what features? If anything it's Friendfeed that has copied Facebook's
minifeed feature.

------
kirse
I was going to post that this new design change will cause a massive user
backlash (ala News Feed), but then I realized they're doing it during the
summer when many people are on vacation/busy and have less time to actively
complain to their friends.

I think we'll see some serious complaining, but not as much as the News Feed
changes which caused a "Face-stalker" uproar.

------
peakok
Is it possible to have some screenshots of the new design please ?

~~~
aston
<http://www.new.facebook.com/profile.php>

